# Best Javascript Framework



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Which is the best from your point of view? 
jQuery or Mootools or Ext JS?

For me its jQuery, its simple and has amazing collection of plugins


----------



## Garbage (Apr 17, 2010)

Though jQuery and MooTools are used for almost similar tasks, ExtJS is quite odd in this list. Don't you think the purpose of ExtJS is quite different than that of jQuery and/or MooTools?


----------



## imtiyaz121 (Apr 18, 2010)

In my view YUI is the most versatile, and in that YUI 3 is just best. It has cool set of features and amazing amount of thoughts put into its development, developer support is also very good.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 18, 2010)

jQuery and YUI at present


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 19, 2010)

jQuery....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 19, 2010)

JQuery Ftw


----------



## aura (Apr 27, 2010)

jquery is the best since the code written is shortest, other good options are \

dojo toolkit 
script.aculo.us

YUI is a bit verbose to use.


----------



## eman (May 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for this piece of information.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

jquery just killed the DOM javascript and DOM Ajax.

jquery rocks!

Even Microsoft has given away it's Ajax frameworks for jQuery. They lost!


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys, well i have just started learning JavaScript and have been hearing a lot about jquery lately (not heard about any other frameworks you have mentioned). Can you please help me out with these questions:

1. What exactly is a framework and why do we need to use it?
2. Should I be leaning the basics of JavaScript first
or
Should I learn to code using a framework right from the start?

Well, if u don't want to answer, please let me know the source to get my answers from. Thanks..


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2010)

RavS said:


> 1. What exactly is a framework and why do we need to use it?



A framework helps you doing regular task easily. Like, if you want to animate something in JavaScript, you might have to write your own code, but frameworks like jQuery provides default methods which does this work for you.
A framework is a basic conceptual structure used to solve or address  complex issues



RavS said:


> 2. Should I be leaning the basics of JavaScript first
> or
> Should I learn to code using a framework right from the start?


It is always good to have some basic knowledge of the language before learning the framework.
IMO, you should read JavaScript first, (it won't take more than 1 week, generally) and then go for framework like jQuery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, well, Garbage(?), for the advice. Let me see how my adventure with JavaScript goes.

Hey, by one week you mean, "Don't-do-anything-else-but-JavaScript-week" ?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

RavS said:


> Thanks, well, Garbage(?), for the advice. Let me see how my adventure with JavaScript goes.
> 
> Hey, by one week you mean, "Don't-do-anything-else-but-JavaScript-week" ?


You welcome.

n NO, I didn't mean that. I meant, give 1-2 hours each day.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

I think jquery is the best but extjs too is very good as it is more focused for web applications whereas js is cool for effects and animation.


----------

